# Stabilizer Problems



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I need to replace the stabilizers on the TT. We have had very strong wind that has shifted the trailer several times this winter. I am look for a set that I can attach without having to drill, weld, pound, etc. Any suggestions?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Use the aluminum stacker jacks. They won't attach, but can support a large amount of weight.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is about the only thing to meet your requirement. Just can't attach them.

Jacks Stands


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you camping in the trailer or is it in storage? Don't use the stabilizers while in storage...there is no need.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you camping in the trailer or is it in storage? Don't use the stabilizers while in storage...there is no need.


I don't agree with that in all cases. Our 21RS is really light in the front end. If it is in storage (not loaded) and the rear slide is out, a couple people in walking in the back of it will cause the tongue to lift off the ground. Had this also happen while a dealer was showing me one. My dad (a little guy) and I were looking at the inside. When the dealer stepped out the door it started to pop a wheelie. It's worse if the propane bottles are empty and the battery isn't installed.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

One way to improve the stability of the trailer, is to add something like these. I made my own, but that required a fair bit of fabrication and welding. They made a big difference on the stiffness of the trailer when people move around.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you camping in the trailer or is it in storage? Don't use the stabilizers while in storage...there is no need.


 The trailer is parked next to our home, winterized. We get very strong winds (70-80 mph) at times. The front of the trailer has been moved a total of about 2 feet in the past couple of months. I am afraid that without the stabilizers down the trailer will shift more.


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually work out where akdream lives, there is no exaggeration to the 80mph winds. Next to anchoring that thing down not a whole lot is going to keep it still! We have an 10'x8' trailer we are working on, and it feels like I am rocking in a boat all day long in it.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

I leave my stabilizers down cause it helps in wind. It sounds like you need Rotochoks, one on each side. Then it can't rotate unless the tires slide.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

With winds like that, I would immobilize the trailer. I think the best option would be to pour some concrete footings a couple feet out at a forty five degree angle from each corner of the trailer with some eye bolts sunk into them. Then you could use chains and turn buckles to anchor the trailer in place. If the trailer can't move then you shouldn't have to upgrade your stabilizers. It would be like lashing it down as if you were going to tow it on a flat bed trailer.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

You actually don't have to pour a concrete slab to immobilize the trailer. I have a set of airplane tie down hooks that work wonders. They are about 5 feet long and screw right into the ground. I have to pound the first 6" into the ground, then thread the rest of it in with a bar on the loop. I have 6 of them but usually only use 4, 2 at the rear, and two up front. I run a 10,000k ratchet tie down over the a-frame and over the bumper mounts and that is it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Right but this is Alaska. You have to do everything bigger and better up there.


----------

